# Brand new. Rating went down, but site says I don't have any ratings?



## WellThereGoes5.0 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi everyone. Thanks in advance for the help--I've been reading through some threads and this place seems really informative. 

I started driving tonight. I only did 2 rides because I just wanted to see what it was all about. Now, I am down to 4.0 Stars, but on my Driver Partner page, it says my rating from the fares is 0.0. I assume the latter means that neither fare has rated me yet, right? But do stars go down for any reason other than driver ratings? 

I had great interaction with both rides, but it would not be shocking if the first ride didn't give me a great rating. I had no idea how to operate the app for the first ride, and I ended up ending the fare as soon as I started it, so I had to explain how I had no idea what was going on, but I'll take him wherever he's going and he can just pay the $5. He was a new rider, though, and we even ended up talking about learning curves for new jobs, etc. He seemed like he genuinely wouldn't care or wouldn't be the kind of person to not just give a 5 rating as long as he got where he was going. I'm positive the second group liked me--they were drunk students and we had a lot in common and had a lot of fun on the ride. They tried to get me to come up to their place to drink with them. I'd be surprised if they have done anything besides pass out since the ride, let alone give a bad rating. 

So, which is it? Did I get a rating that brought the average down? Or have I not been rated, and something else made it go down (like, say, a ride that lasted 0 seconds and traveled 0 feet?).


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't worry about the ratings. If you're that worried about it, it's time for you to punch out now and find something else to do. You could have the best ride ever and still get rated a 3. You don't know what's going on in the mind of the rider.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Please do not worry about it until, and unless your rating is below 4.70 nearing your 50th ride. I started with a 355 in less than 10 rides. Though I do blame it on the drunk chick I picked up at the AA meeting. I wrote UBER in a panic, they said don't sweat.
If you want to build up a reserve while you learn what works best for you, stick to daytime rides. Avoid colleges, late nights. Though that is perhaps a bit over stressed than reality.
Either 2 4's,or 1 4. Many,most think 4 is a good rating. So you are doing what many PAx think is passable.


----------



## WellThereGoes5.0 (Mar 30, 2015)

Go3Team said:


> Don't worry about the ratings. If you're that worried about it, it's time for you to punch out now and find something else to do. You could have the best ride ever and still get rated a 3. You don't know what's going on in the mind of the rider.


Thanks for the response. I will keep your advice in mind, but it shouldn't be too hard--I am only planning on doing this maybe a couple of hours a week anyway. If it weren't for reading that they close you down after a while if it's "low," I would have never thought about it.



frndthDuvel said:


> Please do not worry about it until, and unless your rating is below 4.70 nearing your 50th ride. I started with a 355 in less than 10 rides. Though I do blame it on the drunk chick I picked up at the AA meeting. I wrote UBER in a panic, they said don't sweat.
> If you want to build up a reserve while you learn what works best for you, stick to daytime rides. Avoid colleges, late nights. Though that is perhaps a bit over stressed than reality.


Thanks. I will actually be doing this pretty much only in a late night, college situation, so... Haha.

I shouldn't have focused so much on the rides in asking my question (I was mainly just talking about it because it was such a weird experience, driving people around for money...)--what I really meant to ask was whether I've actually been rated or not. If my profile still says my rating from the rides is 0.0, that means they haven't rated me, right? So how could my stars go down?

And further, is there something I should actually do about that first ride I messed up, as far as contacting Uber?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

And further said:


> Yeah, never ask a PAX for money to make up for your mistake. UBER will fix it if you give them the pick up and drop off. They will tell you to be more careful in starting or ending the trip.


----------



## WellThereGoes5.0 (Mar 30, 2015)

As long as having a :01 / 0.0 mile trip doesn't affect anything other than how much I make, I don't want to charge him any more than the $5. It would have only been $7.50 or so anyway judging by the second ride. So, just to be clear, nothing other than what people rate you affects your overall star rating? I am not worried about being rated poorly, I just want to make sure I have the system right--i.e., I have a 4.0 now only because of lower ratings from rides, and it must just be the site hasn't updated what my driver ratings actually were (since you can't actually get anything less than 1 star, right?).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WellThereGoes5.0 said:


> Thanks for the response. I will keep your advice in mind, but it shouldn't be too hard--I am only planning on doing this maybe a couple of hours a week anyway. If it weren't for reading that they close you down after a while if it's "low," I would have never thought about it.
> 
> Thanks. I will actually be doing this pretty much only in a late night, college situation, so... Haha.
> 
> ...


The ratings seem to be all different kinds of behind as far as when they show up where. Often mine shows 0 for 1 day but my 7 day changes even tho I worked that day. And the riders can rate you days later so the # of rides it shows are NOT reflective of how many ratings you actually got. For instance if it says 4 ratings but 4.33 average clearly 4.33 times 4 is not a whole number and is not 4 and thus is for 3 ratings not 4.

I think the # of rides even includes cancels which CANNOT rate you.

Navigation is probably the mist important thing. Be polite and if you and the car are clean and don't smell and you don't get lost you should be fine. This weekend my ratings were the lowest EVER. And I'm a 4.87 after 500 odd rides. There were a lot of assholes this weekend.

Also since they can't rate if you cancel and they are assholes before getting in the car just don't pick them up if you can avoid it (not needing for guarantee etc.). The more annoying they are the lower they rate you.

When pax ask how you like uber you can always bring up the rating system and mention how it hurts drivers and subtly let them know a 5 is needed. I tell everyone I rate THEM a 5 if they don't vomit in the car and that usually gets a laugh and hints to them that anything other than getting in a wreck should be a 5 for me too.

I'm lying about that of course...


----------



## WellThereGoes5.0 (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The ratings seem to be all different kinds of behind as far as when they show up where. Often mine shows 0 for 1 day but my 7 day changes even tho I worked that day. And the riders can rate you days later so the # of rides it shows are NOT reflective of how many ratings you actually got. For instance if it says 4 ratings but 4.33 average clearly 4.33 times 4 is not a whole number and is not 4 and thus is for 3 ratings not 4.
> 
> I think the # of rides even includes cancels which CANNOT rate you.
> 
> ...


Cool... Yeah, on the app, it still says 5 stars. Website says 4.0 stars. 7 day summary right below it says ratings 0.0. I have had a lot of part-time service jobs and full-time non-service jobs, and I understand that sometimes there's just no accounting for people's behavior. I had incredibly friendly / funny rides with both groups, and I drive a nice car that I keep in good shape. I'm personable and can make people laugh, so I'm not worried about what I will be rated by others in the long run. I guess the odd timing of the ratings updates just confused me and I thought I would try to clarify... but mostly it was nice to have a place to describe driving strangers in my car for money for the first time.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

WellThereGoes5.0 said:


> As long as having a :01 / 0.0 mile trip doesn't affect anything other than how much I make, I don't want to charge him any more than the $5. .


Again, never ask a PAX for money to fix your mistake. Now if the PAX wants you to do something like take an extra PAX in the car, and you are willing to risk a ticket et al, well get the money up front. But if you did not start the trip, when you arrive start and cancel trip. Pax immediately gets a minimum trip, perhaps 5 starring. Then write UBER and give them details on pick up and drop off. They adjust. If a driver asked me for cash, I would think something is funky.


----------



## WellThereGoes5.0 (Mar 30, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Again, never ask a PAX for money to fix your mistake. Now if the PAX wants you to do something like take an extra PAX in the car, and you are willing to risk a ticket et al, well get the money up front. But if you did not start the trip, when you arrive start and cancel trip. Pax immediately gets a minimum trip, perhaps 5 starring. Then write UBER and give them details on pick up and drop off. They adjust. If a driver asked me for cash, I would think something is funky.


I'm a little confused--are you just offering general advice, or specific advice to correct something you think happened already? I never asked the passenger for money. I explained to him that I ended the trip as soon as he got in the car, have no idea how to work the app, and don't think I can fix it. He said he was new too. I said I think that means he'll just be charged the minimum fee, and I'm sorry, it's my fault, I'll take him wherever (and this will save you money).

Which brings me to my next issue.. was it the guy who thought I saved him money, or the students who invited me to drink with them who gave me a low rating? Haha.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

WellThereGoes5.0 said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks in advance for the help--I've been reading through some threads and this place seems really informative.
> 
> I started driving tonight. I only did 2 rides because I just wanted to see what it was all about. Now, I am down to 4.0 Stars, but on my Driver Partner page, it says my rating from the fares is 0.0. I assume the latter means that neither fare has rated me yet, right? But do stars go down for any reason other than driver ratings?
> 
> ...


POST #'1 /WellThereGoes5.0: All of the
Above
Bison sez "Chill, NUberer!" Ahoy and
Welcome to the UP.Net Forums from
Crisp & Sunny Marco Island, on Flor-
ida's Wild SouthWest Coast.

Other Members (11,000 now) will chime
in shortly. Nothing occurs to You until
500? Rides to allow for Learning Curve.
There are lags due to SoftwareGlitches,
PAX $henanigans (yup) and Sunspots.

Seriously, continue to read from the
229,000 Posts&Replies for within lies
the Combined Wisdom of the Member-
ship, in a Searchable Database,
without which your chances of
$uccess are limited.

Read voraciously, interact politely and
contribute to Other's Threads regularly.
Cultivate activity with Notables and Well
Known Members for Mentoring is What
They do.

Exhausted Bison needs his Zzzzzs.
More Mentoring next time!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

WellThereGoes5.0 said:


> Me too.
> My wrong, when you said " I'll take him wherever he's going and he can just pay the $5.". I did not think you were referring to the minimum trip fee. In my market it is 4. I thought you were asking him for 5 bucks to drive him where he wants. Kind of you. I felt that obligation when I was new too. Still will give some free miles. BUt remember UBER will adjust fares. It means more money for them as well as you.


[/QUOTE]


----------

